# Vider MAIL sans supprimer les mail du serveur



## trickster (22 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
je vais essayer d'etre calir :
j'ai une BAL Gmail pleine de mail que je veux consever (A)
j'ai sur mon mac, le client MAIL qui reccupere mes mail depuis mon compte Gmail (B)

Seulement voila MAIL prend beaucoup de place sur mon mac (B), je voudrais donc effacer mes mails de mon mac (B), sans qu'ils soient supprimé de mon gmail (A).

Comment puis-je faire ?
merci
Trickster


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2013)

Tu peux exporter ta boîte Gmail sous Mail.
Cela va te créer un fichier mbox que tu pourras remonter plus tard si nécessaire.

Je n'utilise pas Gmail donc je ne connais pas les paramètres de conservation sur le site.


----------



## trickster (22 Décembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Tu peux exporter ta boîte Gmail sous Mail.
> Cela va te créer un fichier mbox que tu pourras remonter plus tard si nécessaire.
> 
> Je n'utilise pas Gmail donc je ne connais pas les paramètres de conservation sur le site.



merci Gmaa, mais moi c'est ma boite mal(sous mac) que je veux supprimer, tout en conservant l'intégralité de mes mail su ma boite Gmail


----------



## gmaa (22 Décembre 2013)

Si c'est une boîte que tu as créée sous "Sur mon Mac" il suffit de la supprimer. c'est une action locale
Si c'est une boîte sous "Boîte de réception" alors Déconnecte là (Click droit ou Boîte aux lettres ; État des connexions ; Déconnecter " &#8230; "


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

où est le problème?

par défaut Gmail n'efface RIEN des serveurs
(sauf poubelle et spam , tous les 30 jours)

c'est même un des grands intérêts de gmail
de facto c'est une sauvegarde indépendante des appareils utilisés


----------



## trickster (22 Décembre 2013)

gmaa a dit:


> Si c'est une boîte que tu as créée sous "Sur mon Mac" il suffit de la supprimer. c'est une action locale
> Si c'est une boîte sous "Boîte de réception" alors Déconnecte là (Click droit ou Boîte aux lettres ; État des connexions ; Déconnecter "  "







pascalformac a dit:


> où est le problème?
> 
> par défaut Gmail n'efface RIEN des serveurs
> (sauf poubelle et spam , tous les 30 jours)
> ...



je suis bien d'accord, sauf que supprimer un mail depuis le mac me le supprime de Gmail


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2013)

trickster a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord, sauf que supprimer un mail depuis le mac me le supprime de Gmail


ben CA , c'est normal c'est le réglage par defaut !
parfaitement modifiable si pour une raison perso on souhaite faire autrement  concernant les messages supprimés

et ca n'a rien à voir avec la suppression d'un COMPTE à l'interieur d'un logiciel  de machine( que ce logiciel soit Mail , thunderbird ou outlook PC)


----------



## adrizak (3 Janvier 2014)

trickster a dit:


> je suis bien d'accord, sauf que supprimer un mail depuis le mac me le supprime de Gmail



Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Je cherche à supprimer mes mails sur le mac, sans les retirer de Gmail dont j'utilise le webmail qui me convient très bien. Par contre, en effet, Mail sur mac me prend une place de fou, et les mails restent, même quand je déconnecte mon compte du logiciel

Bref, si quelqu'un peut m'aider je prends!

Où sont stockés les mails sur le mac, et comment peut-on les supprimer une fois qu'on a déconnecté l'appli Mail?

Merci


----------



## Powerdom (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour, 

dans les pref de mail 
comptes
Comportement des BAL
cocher "Stocker les messages supprimés sur le serveur"
Eliminer les messages supprimés -) menu déroulant choisir jamais


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2014)

adrizak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Je cherche à supprimer mes mails sur le mac, sans les retirer de Gmail dont j'utilise le webmail qui me convient très bien. Par contre, en effet, Mail sur mac me prend une place de fou, et les mails restent, même quand je déconnecte mon compte du logiciel
> 
> ...



pas clair

tu cherches à supprimer quoi exactement?
en pop ? en imap?
un compte et ses données? 
Archives Mail ?situées où dans la hierarchie?
uniquement quelques messages?
la suite  dépend des réponses
(et c'est traité dans divers sujets  ou dans l'aide Mail)


----------

